# Where to buy glass cheap?



## Ratface (Mar 1, 2008)

I went to my loca glass place for a quote for a 4ft viv and they said £25 a piece :devil:

Where do you guys get yours?

Cheers : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Just shop around all your local glaziers. I've got a 4 x 3 viv and i think it cost £32 for the glass. 4m with polished edges, and that's expensive compared to some on here. I just use that place as it's fairly local.

What glass did you ask for a price on? you've got:
4mm or 6mm or bigger
plain cut or polished edges
standard or toughened or laminated

Prices change depending on what you get.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Meko said:


> Just shop around all your local glaziers. I've got a 4 x 3 viv and i think it cost £32 for the glass. 4m with polished edges, and that's expensive compared to some on here. I just use that place as it's fairly local.
> 
> What glass did you ask for a price on? you've got:
> 4mm or 6mm or bigger
> ...


like there say all to do whith the glass you ask for am looking at 5ftx5ft 6mm laminated and thats £183 :gasp: but had glass 42"x20" in 6mm for £16:2thumb:


----------



## Ratface (Mar 1, 2008)

Ahh okidoki....

Cheers guys, will ring about....

It was 4mm toughened and smoothed but not the other more expensive option (cant remember the name lol)...


My other option is going to the charity furniture shop and finding a unit with glass doors and fitting the wood around it.... Just done that with a unit I got from there! : victory:

Thanks for the advice guys : victory:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Ratface said:


> Ahh okidoki....
> 
> Cheers guys, will ring about....
> 
> ...


 it getting the toughened that cost what is the glass for what reptile : victory:


----------



## marktheglass (Mar 24, 2012)

You should be looking at paying around £25 a metre cut size for 4mm, if you were coming to mine from forum I would do for around £15 metre but Londons a bit of a trek !
Try Solaglas they are nationwide and probably got a branch near you.:2thumb:


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

i get glass for £20 meter squared


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

i just priced mine up 

4mm float glass 550mm x 508mm plain edges as i going to wet and dry it myself 4 pieces for £25

my local glass place. i was expecting alot more than that so very happy


----------

